# Applet signieren



## thE_29 (14. Mrz 2006)

HI!


Also ich habe mir eine Signatur via keytool erstellt, die diese dann via jarsigner datei.jar sign beim Jar File eingetragen!

So, wenn ich das ganze auf dem Server (SuSE Linux, Konquerorer, Tomcat 5.5) starte so kann ich Dateien relativ auswählen (dh, den Pfad angeben! Browsen via JFileChooser geht nicht -  warum nicht?!?) und den md5 berechnen!


Starte ich das ganze auf einem anderen PC so kann ich net mal die Datei relativ auswählen, bzw der JFileChooser kommt erst gar nicht!


Meine Frage ist: Was mache ich falsch und warum verhalten sich die 2 Systeme schon mal anders?


Muss ich noch irgendwo irgendwas in welchen Policys eintragen oder was ist zum tun?


----------



## thE_29 (14. Mrz 2006)

Achja, teste ich das ganze mit dem TrustedApplet Beispiel und baue nachdem das TrustedApplet.log geschrieben wurde den JFileChooser ein (signiere es mit der gleichen Signatur) und spiele das aufn Tomcat Server gehts!

Kann man sein Jar File den so "kaputt" machen dass das trotz Signatur nicht mehr klappt?? Und muss ich alle zusätzlichen Treiber die ich lade auch signatieren?


----------



## thE_29 (15. Mrz 2006)

Die Lösung war jenes, das ich jede Jar Datei (also auch die libs die ich lade) auch signieren musste!

Dann gehts


----------

